# FreeBSD 10 behind proxy



## andrewm659 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am trying to make FBSD FreeBSD work behind a proxy.  I have been able to get it working by setting my env variables.  But it doesn't always work if I use bsdconfig.  Can I put the proxy settings in something like /etc/environment for the server to access it no matter what?  Also, is there a graphical package manager? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2014)

Add the variables to your ~/.cshrc (or for whatever shell you use). But keep in mind not all applications actually use them. Some applications (like Firefox for example) use their own settings.

And no, there's no graphical package manager. But it's really not that hard to do on the command line. The commands are fairly self-explanatory and the manual pages are excellent.


----------

